# Stickmaking books



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

I have a coulpe of stick making books people may be interested in or may have,but for anyone interested in stickmaking they are useful.

1 Is called Stickmaking a complete course by Andrew Jones & Clive George its a good book it tells you how to work and make RamsHorn Crook and thumb sticks, probably more suited for the english market but gives some useful info. It does show you how to make formers and bending jigs

2 Carving animal canes& walking sticks with power. author FrankC. Russel an american bookThis also gives some patterns for those who dont draw there own.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Sorry forgot to mention got them of amazon


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

I might be interested In book number one -- thanks for the info!


----------



## JJireh (Feb 7, 2013)

That is the stickmaker's bible in my opinion. I look at it and go back to it often.

Don't believe I have seen the second, but it looks intriguing


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Yes it was a good puchase

Also have several boks on wildfowl carving mostly american but good books

Another book is called power carving manual a fox chapel book it has several projects in it one is a hiking pole called wood wizard it shows step by step pic. useing power tools the result looks pretty good .There are16 projects to have a go at, its not my taste but a good description of projects are given


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Whilst reading the book on stickmaking useing power

Have been looking at ferules have searched in here for some refrance to them cant find it.I see you have ferules with replacable rubber tips on them . How do you find them as my wife complians of the noise the heavy duty brass ones make when on the paths etc and she says they sometimes slide.I havnt seen them over here but making a piont of looking for them


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

I have "Stickmaking a complete course "an it has been a wonderful resource.


----------



## alador (Apr 25, 2013)

Just for pure inspiration I like "The Fantastic Book of Canes, Pipes, and Walking Sticks" by Harry Ameredes. It has both design and technical ideas. Some of the drawings are wildly impractical but still good for inspiring ideas.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

I totally agree the drawings in the cane and pipe book are very fancyful but dont seem at all pratical

The whale tooth handles are extremly well done

Have been looking at a 15century artist called Bosch and considering using some of his figures in his paintings there a bit wild but mayby could do something with them.


----------



## JJireh (Feb 7, 2013)

For ferrule, I usually use a copper reducer and rubber furniture foot with washer and screw. I leave about 1/8 inch of the reducer overhanging the wood, the screw in the foot. These are easily replaced and the screw is counter sunk, so no clicking.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

I take it you have found them to last well?Always a bit doutful about copper with it being quite soft,but suppose rubber furniture conteracts that?

The other thing will it allow water into the stick ?when worn without you knowing?.Its not worth damaging the stick for a few pence.It seems a number of you use it so must warant some trial by me



JJireh said:


> For ferrule, I usually use a copper reducer and rubber furniture foot with washer and screw. I leave about 1/8 inch of the reducer overhanging the wood, the screw in the foot. These are easily replaced and the screw is counter sunk, so no clicking.


----------

